# Fireplace Xtrordinair.....glass gasket replacement



## DFEX (May 2, 2015)

I have a Fireplace Xtrordinair gas fireplace, (model 36DV) that was installed about 1997 or so.  I removed the glass front to clean the inside of it.

The gasket is U shaped, that fits all around the glass, then the glass with gasket on it fits into a slot, and is somewhat clamped with a continuous piece of metal all the way around.

I can't find a U shaped gasket.  Was thinking of using something like this. 
Also, is there any special gasket cement used for glass??

http://www.mcmaster.com/#fiberglass-seals/=x07w74

Does anyone have any other thoughts on replacing the gasket on a glass front, gas fireplace.

Thanks.


----------



## DAKSY (May 4, 2015)

If the McMaster-Carr gasket is similar to what was on your unit, I would use it.
Otherwise, you'll have to contact the manufacturer for replacement gasket.
If your new gasket doesn't seal completely, your fireplace will not burn correctly,
& there is always a danger of Carbon Monoxide leaking into your home.


----------



## Heatsource (May 5, 2015)

id order it from an fpx dealer, it will come with instructions...

no, no sealant, it will be self adhesive


----------

